

Amazon’s Tactics Confirm Its Critics’ Worst Suspicions - hk__2
http://mobile.nytimes.com/blogs/bits/2014/05/23/amazons-tactics-confirm-its-critics-worst-suspicions/

======
greenyoda
Posted yesterday:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7791849](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7791849)

